# Forgestar



## jamminman (Mar 21, 2010)

Just mounted the 19x9 Forgestars. I think they're a good match for this car. 

Word of advice. Anytime you're adding aftermarket wheels I would recommend rolling the front fenders and trimming the ridiculous seam in the rear fender well. These wheels are et42 and I can tell you that even with the fender treatment, they didn't fit with my 255/35-19 Yokohama Advan Neova AD08's. There's a prior thread on the variations on shoulder profiles from various tire manufacturers. I already had the tires so wasn't interesting in changing. Sent the wheels back to Forgestar and they milled the back of the hub to gain another 4-5mm. That was enough to eliminate the rubbing.


----------



## jamminman (Mar 21, 2010)

Alright, none of my jpeg images will load and at the bottom of the page it says I don't have permission to post attachments. What gives???


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

jamminman said:


> Alright, none of my jpeg images will load and at the bottom of the page it says I don't have permission to post attachments. What gives???


 See if the last post in the DIY thread at the top of the page helps you. I put it up to help people with posting pics. I am not the ADMIN or anything, just trying to help a fellow forum user out. 
Jason


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

42 offset and you rub? Well its probably your tire sizes that don't help much with that bc I'm running a 19" wheel with 30et with H&R race springs that give you a 1.5" drop...
Additionally, I have 235 series tires fitted and rub in the rear when I hit significant potholes or bumps on the road.

Personally, I would rather buy tires than chop up my inner fenders or roll them to fit a 285 series. The potential negative effects of rolling fenders and inner fender modification would hads down press me to buy a lower series tire for a few hundred bucks than end up re spraying my fenders bc the paint chipped due to the rolling.


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

Correction: *255 series where 285 is stated


----------



## TheWolfsburg (Sep 22, 2007)

lol, I saw 285 and said


----------



## jamminman (Mar 21, 2010)

Fortunately, the front fenders are easy to roll. The rear seam is a bit of a PITA but not too risky to trim. It's all about where you want to compromise. 235 is pretty stretched on a 9" rim (hell even my 235 winter tires look a little stretched on the stock 18x8.5). I want to track this car and would prefer a little more width to the contact patch and a better fit for the rim too.


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

I think i was the pioneer in the rear inner fender trimming (atleast on here) It was cake but then again i had a shop at my disposal at the time with my car on the lift, rear tires removed, and a dremel:thumbup: Im dumped on my coils with 19x10 rears and i only rub on harsh bumps and sudden sharp turns and its only tire to fender liner... only issue is that i have no idea what my offsets are at all:banghead: reason being why i still have my wheels for sale after a bunch of interests have contacted me in regards to them


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

DgonzTT said:


> I think i was the pioneer in the rear inner fender trimming (atleast on here) It was cake but then again i had a shop at my disposal at the time with my car on the lift, rear tires removed, and a dremel:thumbup: Im dumped on my coils with 19x10 rears and i only rub on harsh bumps and sudden sharp turns and its only tire to fender liner... only issue is that i have no idea what my offsets are at all:banghead: reason being why i still have my wheels for sale after a bunch of interests have contacted me in regards to them


 
thats the price you pay with the exclusive DPE wheels, dan :laugh: that'd be an extra $2K for offset information please


----------



## jamminman (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

looking great man.. now dump it and make it look gorgeous:thumbup: do the TT's body lines some justice and bring her down


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

TJ_MK2TT said:


> thats the price you pay with the exclusive DPE wheels, dan :laugh: that'd be an extra $2K for offset information please


 lol tell me about it dude... sux but w.e. man i just want these gone so i can get my other set of DPE's


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

OK, guys. I've read this thread about 8 times top to bottom and vice versa and am  
Stupid question time: I'm thinking of getting new wheels and tires in a 19x8.5 et 45 and 245/35 config. Will they rub on a TT? Or is rubbing an issue only when u go to wider wheels that 8.5? 
Thanks - throw darts as needed...:laugh:


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

Looking good, I have a set of 18x9.5 +48mm F14's on order. Did you weigh the stockers vs these? Should be a nice weight savings.


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

kendoist4162 said:


> OK, guys. I've read this thread about 8 times top to bottom and vice versa and am
> Stupid question time: I'm thinking of getting new wheels and tires in a 19x8.5 et 45 and 245/35 config. Will they rub on a TT? Or is rubbing an issue only when u go to wider wheels that 8.5?
> Thanks - throw darts as needed...:laugh:


 depends on height... if you drop you ofcourse lose wheel gap and are more prone to rubbing on harsh turns and bumps... When i had my stock S-line wheels which i believe were 19x9 all around, i never rubbed once even while being on my coil overs AND running a 10mm spacer in the rear as well...


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

kendoist4162 said:


> OK, guys. I've read this thread about 8 times top to bottom and vice versa and am
> Stupid question time: I'm thinking of getting new wheels and tires in a 19x8.5 et 45 and 245/35 config. Will they rub on a TT? Or is rubbing an issue only when u go to wider wheels that 8.5?
> Thanks - throw darts as needed...:laugh:


 You'll be fine. Going from the OEM 52 mm offset to the 45 mm offset pushes the wheel 7 mm out but going from the OEM 9" wheel width to the 8.5" with an OEM 255 tire sucks it 6 mm back so it's a wash. Going to a 245 tire will give you even more clearance. You should even be able to lower it up to 1" without rubbing. Your proposed setup will be less unsprung weight, especially if you go with a lighter (forged) wheel, but if you want to seriously track the car you would go to 18" wheels for even more weight saving.


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks guys!!:thumbup:


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

jamminman said:


> Just mounted the 19x9 Forgestars. I think they're a good match for this car.
> 
> Word of advice. Anytime you're adding aftermarket wheels I would recommend rolling the front fenders and trimming the ridiculous seam in the rear fender well. These wheels are et42 and I can tell you that even with the fender treatment, they didn't fit with my 255/35-19 Yokohama Advan Neova AD08's. There's a prior thread on the variations on shoulder profiles from various tire manufacturers. I already had the tires so wasn't interesting in changing. Sent the wheels back to Forgestar and they milled the back of the hub to gain another 4-5mm. That was enough to eliminate the rubbing.


 Now that you've been on these for a few months, I'm curious - can you feel the weight saving from the wheels in the suspension action or otherwise?


----------



## jamminman (Mar 21, 2010)

I've got the stock 18's on with 245's and Dunlop SP Wintersport 3D right now. Live in Minnesota and winter tires are a must. The Forgestar with Yokohamas were a huge step up from the 18" stock wheels and Pirelli P Zero Nero. Can't wait to get them back on in a couple weeks. Handling was much crisper, turn in more immediate. Less understeer and the limits are much greater. Less side to side "jiggle" under hard cornering. The faster responsiveness is probably due to the decreased weight, the rest is due to the Yokohama's. My God they're good. 

The Dunlop wintersports are at least as good as the P Zero's


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

Really liking the Forgestars Jamminman  




TJ_MK2TT said:


> 42 offset and you rub? Well its probably your tire sizes that don't help much with that bc I'm running a 19" wheel with 30et with H&R race springs that give you a 1.5" drop...
> Additionally, I have 235 series tires fitted and rub in the rear when I hit significant potholes or bumps on the road.
> 
> Personally, I would rather buy tires than chop up my inner fenders or roll them to fit a 285 series. The potential negative effects of rolling fenders and inner fender modification would hads down press me to buy a lower series tire for a few hundred bucks than end up re spraying my fenders bc the paint chipped due to the rolling.


 Wheel width also comes into play as offset is taken from the centre of the wheel, for example going from the standard 9" et52 to 9" et42 pushes them out by 10mm but going to an 8.5" et42 would only push them out by 4mm


----------

